# My Office Betta



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey guys,

I just came into work today (I work for a university computer lab) and was excited and horrified to see a betta that someone had purchased and put in this despicably small container. 

While I don't think I can convince them to let me get the guy a new home in something bigger, I doubt they would be opposed to be giving him some substrate and plant life in there. Any suggestions on what to do to make this guy's life a little more bearable? Thanks!


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

Anubias for a plant. It grows slow and in about any light. Also the Betta may use it's leaves to rest in if they are bug enough. Maybe Anubias Nana. 
As far as substrate. I would not but much. You don't want to take much space away. Maybe a little sand and glue the anubias to a small smooth stone. 

Just my thoughts.


vigilanterepoman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came into work today (I work for a university computer lab) and was excited and horrified to see a betta that someone had purchased and put in this despicably small container.
> 
> While I don't think I can convince them to let me get the guy a new home in something bigger, I doubt they would be opposed to be giving him some substrate and plant life in there. Any suggestions on what to do to make this guy's life a little more bearable? Thanks!


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Daniel.E. said:


> Anubias for a plant. It grows slow and in about any light. Also the Betta may use it's leaves to rest in if they are bug enough. Maybe Anubias Nana.
> As far as substrate. I would not but much. You don't want to take much space away. Maybe a little sand and glue the anubias to a small smooth stone.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> ...


In theory I could just glue the rhizome to the side of the tank couldn't I? I like anubias, and could be a small filtering plant.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Most important, make sure they know about the nitrogen cycle. If the container is new there is not any beneficial bacteria in container to convert ammonia and nitrites to nitrates. 

Tell them to google the "nitrogen cycle in the aquarium" so they will see what need to do to keep fish healthy. 
It will take frequent water changes with a dechlorinator until cycle established.


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

You could yes. Also a banana plant might work but I've never really used one.


vigilanterepoman said:


> In theory I could just glue the rhizome to the side of the tank couldn't I? I like anubias, and could be a small filtering plant.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Most important, make sure they know about the nitrogen cycle. If the container is new there is not any beneficial bacteria in container to convert ammonia and nitrites to nitrates.
> 
> Tell them to google the "nitrogen cycle in the aquarium" so they will see what need to do to keep fish healthy.
> It will take frequent water changes with a dechlorinator until cycle established.


I have some BioSpira solution at home I might just bring up and dose into there.


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

How is he doing?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ladykemma2 (Jul 10, 2018)

You see that pothos right behind the fish? Use that - look at my avatar.

And he's cold. A heater that can self regulate. And dechlorinator.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

vigilanterepoman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came into work today (I work for a university computer lab) and was excited and horrified to see a betta that someone had purchased and put in this despicably small container.
> 
> While I don't think I can convince them to let me get the guy a new home in something bigger, I doubt they would be opposed to be giving him some substrate and plant life in there. Any suggestions on what to do to make this guy's life a little more bearable? Thanks!



Rinse the roots off the plant behind it in photo (pothos) so no dirt is on them and put roots into tank-pothos does well with roots in water and can absorb the ammonia generated by the fish (roots can be cut shorter if too long). If they won't buy a larger tank try to get a 2.5g at least-check pet smart, pets supply plus etc-whatever you have around you (should be less than $10). More water volume=more diluted ammonia and more swim room.
If the betta is in the computer lab move it in front a a monitor with a betta care guide pulled up n the screen as a hint.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

It doesn't appear that there is anything in there to filter the water and start or maintain a cycle.


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Update!

He seems to be more active since I added things in. I got some old tank materials with some beneficial bacteria on it to help with cycling. I am still pushing to let my office get him something more substantial so he can swim around more, but I have to pick my battles lol. Thank you all for the great advice. I will look into using the pothos.


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for caring!

I had the same situation in a lab I worked in. About two weeks after the Betta's arrival, everyone forgot about him and I went out and bought him a 5 gallon tank. Everyone ooohed and aaahed and then they forgot about him again. He came with me when I left that job.


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Fisherking said:


> Thanks for caring!
> 
> I had the same situation in a lab I worked in. About two weeks after the Betta's arrival, everyone forgot about him and I went out and bought him a 5 gallon tank. Everyone ooohed and aaahed and then they forgot about him again. He came with me when I left that job.


Maybe that's what I will do. Even if it is something slightly bigger, I will switch them out and see if anyone notices lol. Until then I will keep up with regular water changes and carefully watching him. 

It is especially hard because my boss has even bragged about fighting betta fish in the Dominican Republic (where he is from), and they would get them, and bury them alive in a water bottle, feeding them through a straw. Then after months they would take them out and fight them, as they had lost their minds. Made me really sad for those fish 

This comes up every time I mention getting a bigger tank. But they can't say no if I just buy one haha.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Jerome looks happy meow. :3


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

vigilanterepoman said:


> But they can't say no if I just buy one haha.


Easier to ask forgiveness than to ask for permission! >


----------



## Daniel.E. (Jul 10, 2018)

If space is a concern even a two and a half gallon tank would be better than what it is in now. I have a single betta in a Fluval 2. 6 gallon.


vigilanterepoman said:


> Maybe that's what I will do. Even if it is something slightly bigger, I will switch them out and see if anyone notices lol. Until then I will keep up with regular water changes and carefully watching him.
> 
> It is especially hard because my boss has even bragged about fighting betta fish in the Dominican Republic (where he is from), and they would get them, and bury them alive in a water bottle, feeding them through a straw. Then after months they would take them out and fight them, as they had lost their minds. Made me really sad for those fish
> 
> This comes up every time I mention getting a bigger tank. But they can't say no if I just buy one haha.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Update!

I built something a bit (a whole 2 gallons) bigger, and even though it is still small he seems to like it! Thanks for all the help I have received. Eventually I will just take him home with me


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

```

```



vigilanterepoman said:


> Update!
> 
> I built something a bit (a whole 2 gallons) bigger, and even though it is still small he seems to like it! Thanks for all the help I have received. Eventually I will just take him home with me


Oh, the pic looks ever so much better! Betta Hero!


----------

